# Photo captures image of an 'angel'



## dawg2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Photo captures image of an 'angel' in Charlotte hospital


When Chelsea Banton was born five weeks prematurely, doctors predicted she had 36 hours to live.

Proving them wrong was the first miracle for Chelsea, now an Independence High School freshman.

“She spent the first four months in a neonatal intensive care unit,” recalls her mother, Colleen Banton of Mint Hill. 


This photo shows an “angel” of light Chelsea's mother saw at Presbyterian Hospital in November. 

- Colleen Banton /Special to the Charlotte Observer 

Colleen Banton (left) with daughters Chelsea (center) and Kaylee on Friday. 

/Charlotte Observer 

CLICK TO HIDE PHOTOS


Before Chelsea was 2, she was admitted to the hospital for pneumonia, the first of several dangerous run-ins with the illness that have made her a familiar face in Presbyterian's pediatric intensive care unit.

Among other health problems in her medical history: hydrocephalus, requiring a shunt in her skull and, later, several shunt revisions; life-threatening viruses; and, this past July, fluid retention that required more than a week's hospitalization and three liters of liquid to be drawn from her body.

Prayer has helped sustain the whole family.

“We had been praying every day, my oldest daughter and I and Chelsea,” Colleen Banton said. “…Praying for a miracle.”

That miracle, Colleen believes, came Nov. 5 – seven weeks after Chelsea was admitted to the hospital for pneumonia.

What originally seemed like a bad cold nearly killed her.

“She was on life-support from the moment she got there,” her mother said.

That was Sept. 21. Over the next six weeks in the hospital, Chelsea faced one threat after another: pneumonia in her left lung, then her right lung, then sepsis, blood clots, staph infections, E. coli, a collapsed lung and feeding problems.

In late October, doctors met with the family to discuss “a plan of action,” Colleen said. One of the decisions she had to make was whether she would take Chelsea off the ventilator. Earlier, doctors had removed Chelsea from the ventilator several times, but had replaced it when the struggle to breathe became too difficult for the teen.

But a family meeting Oct. 31 was a turning point.

“At that point, the family… agreed that when she did come off the ventilator again, (they) weren't putting it back in,” Colleen said. “Whatever happened, would happen.”

On Saturday, Nov. 1, “they took her off the ventilator and she did good,” her mother said. “She was breathing on her own.”

The next day, “her stats went down,” and doctors put her in an oxygen mask.

But over the next few days, Colleen noticed her daughter “wasn't getting better. Things were kind of lingering.”

And Chelsea, who had been having anxiety attacks and crying throughout her hospital stay, was having more of them.

“I said, ‘She's been through enough,'” Colleen remembers. “I said, ‘Can we just take her mask off? She's been through enough.'

“I wanted to do what the Lord wanted me to do. And I really felt like I've had her for 14 years, and if it's time for her to go to heaven, then I know she'll be healed.”

The mask didn't come off immediately, though. They waited until family members had a chance to come to see Chelsea – perhaps for the last time.

On the afternoon of Nov. 5, as family and friends prayed about the decision, a nurse practitioner called Colleen's attention to a monitor showing the door to the pediatric intensive care unit.

“On the monitor, there was this bright light,” Colleen recalls. “And I looked at it and I said, ‘Oh my goodness! It looks like an angel!”

Colleen pointed her digital camera at the monitor to take a photo of the image, but the “first picture wouldn't take.”

She tried again and succeeded. The image gave her a peace that stayed with her when hospital staff removed Chelsea's oxygen mask.

And then, “when they took the mask off of her, her stats went as high as they've ever been.

“Her color was good, and the doctors and nurses were amazed,” Colleen said. “The nurse practitioner who saw the image in the monitor said, ‘I've worked here 15 years, and I've never seen anything like it.'”

Chelsea was removed from intensive care on Nov. 14 and went home three days later.

Her mother believes it was a miracle – attended by a very real angel bathed in light at the door to the pediatric intensive care unit.

“What was so ironic… is it was a rainy day,” Colleen said. “It had been overcast all day. And the sun only came out at that point.”

To those who doubt her story and photograph, Colleen Banton says: “If they doubt it, that's fine. … But I know what I saw, and the picture's untouched. I didn't make it up. That's just something that I believe.

“I believe that more people have changed since this happened. I know I have. I look at things differently than I used to – because I know God is in control.”

On Christmas Day, Chelsea will turn 15 – another miracle considering all of the medical trials she's faced, according to her mother.

“I'm learning,” Colleen Banton said, “that every day she's alive is a miracle.”

http://www.thestate.com/breaking/story/629997.html


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Blown up....


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like the reflection of pill bottles on a gurney. But, what do I know?  I worship and fear the giant ball of fire in the sky.


----------



## CAL (Dec 23, 2008)

I BELIEVE without a doubt,I believe!I saw with my eyes what the Dr.said couldn't happen.My grand daughter was given a 20% chance right after she was born and that ain't much.When I am told there is a 20% chance of rain,I never worry about getting wet.But the Lord had other plans for her.Today she is 14 yrs.old and perfect health.She is everything the Dr.said she would never be.I promise anyone,I know who is in control.Here she is a year or two ago.Whatcha think?
Thank you Father for your beautiful gift 14 years ago!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 23, 2008)

CAL said:


> I BELIEVE without a doubt,I believe!I saw with my eyes what the Dr.said couldn't happen.My grand daughter was given a 20% chance right after she was born and that ain't much.When I am told there is a 20% chance of rain,I never worry about getting wet.But the Lord had other plans for her.Today she is 14 yrs.old and perfect health.She is everything the Dr.said she would never be.I promise anyone,I know who is in control.Here she is a year or two ago.Whatcha think?
> Thank you Father for your beautiful gift 14 years ago!



That is a beautiful grandchild you have.  Miracles do happen.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 23, 2008)

She is a doll.

Now about the angel in the photo......... I'm not sure.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 24, 2008)

Beautiful child.

I have a granddaughter that is 18 now, that the doctors said would never be able to accomplish much because of such a low IQ. Well we rebuked that in the name of Jesus.
She graduated from high school..(impossible) and is in championship cheerleading and inline speed skating..(also impossible).

She is a beautiful, sweet, child of God. She's a miracle child.


----------



## Big10point (Dec 24, 2008)

Bible says that all signs would be satanic. No more signs from HEaven until Jesus returns...  so if this is a picture of an angel... its a demonic angel.  Word of God is awesome and perfect...

Happy ho ho to all...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 24, 2008)

Big10point said:


> Bible says that all signs would be satanic. No more signs from HEaven until Jesus returns...  so if this is a picture of an angel... its a demonic angel.  Word of God is awesome and perfect...
> 
> Happy ho ho to all...



So the devil will heal people?

Can you provide some scripture to back that up???


----------



## farmasis (Dec 24, 2008)

Big10point said:


> Bible says that all signs would be satanic. No more signs from HEaven until Jesus returns... so if this ..


 
Interested in scripture to back this up.


----------



## pigpen1 (Dec 24, 2008)

the bible says for us to beware, for some have entertained angles unaware......we have angels now just like in the old testament..remember the two that left abraham and went to sodom to get Lot...funny that people who say they believe in GOD, don't believe in his creation or his power.... I say if the picture ain't a angel, I bet there was one or more there....The Lord has them there to watch over us and that is BIBLE!!!


----------



## Big10point (Dec 25, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> So the devil will heal people?
> 
> Can you provide some scripture to back that up???



Mark 13:20-22
20 If the Lord had not cut short those days, no one would survive. But for the sake of the elect, whom he has chosen, he has shortened them. 21 At that time if anyone says to you, 'Look, here is the Christ[a]!' or, 'Look, there he is!' do not believe it. 22 For false Christs and false prophets will appear and perform signs and miracles to deceive the elect—if that were possible
..


Matthew 24:24 (New International Version)
24For false Christs and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and miracles to deceive even the elect—if that were possible.

Mark 13:1-3 (in Context) Mark 13 (Whole Chapter) 
41.Mark 13:22
For false Christs and false prophets will appear and perform signs and miracles to deceive the elect—if that were possible


----------



## farmasis (Dec 25, 2008)

Big10point said:


> Mark 13:20-22
> 20 If the Lord had not cut short those days, no one would survive. But for the sake of the elect, whom he has chosen, he has shortened them. 21 At that time if anyone says to you, 'Look, here is the Christ[a]!' or, 'Look, there he is!' do not believe it. 22 For false Christs and false prophets will appear and perform signs and miracles to deceive the elect—if that were possible


 
At that time....... is during the tribulation.


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 25, 2008)

*I'm sort a skeptic on this issue*

But I would never tell someone they are crazy for believing. I think it is a case of, it has never happened to me, so it has no relevance. 

CAL, I never knew you had such a beautiful grand-daughter. Lucky man for sure, and blessed.


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 25, 2008)

Appears to have wings and since angels do not have wings it must be some light reflecting off of the windows. Another example of Catholic idol worship.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 25, 2008)

Woodsman69 said:


> Appears to have wings and since angels do not have wings it must be some light reflecting off of the windows. Another example of Catholic idol worship.





Look at all the people kneeled down in the hallway worshipping it

Nobody worships angels.....



As for that other topic:
YES THEY DID!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 25, 2008)

Big10point said:


> Mark 13:20-22
> 20 If the Lord had not cut short those days, no one would survive. But for the sake of the elect, whom he has chosen, he has shortened them. 21 At that time if anyone says to you, 'Look, here is the Christ[a]!' or, 'Look, there he is!' do not believe it. 22 For false Christs and false prophets will appear and perform signs and miracles to deceive the elect—if that were possible
> ..



Could you explain to me the context of the words in blue?


----------



## pigpen1 (Dec 25, 2008)

Big10point said:


> Mark 13:20-22
> 20 If the Lord had not cut short those days, no one would survive. But for the sake of the elect, whom he has chosen, he has shortened them. 21 At that time if anyone says to you, 'Look, here is the Christ[a]!' or, 'Look, there he is!' do not believe it. 22 For false Christs and false prophets will appear and perform signs and miracles to deceive the elect—if that were possible
> ..
> 
> ...





If you don't believe in angels after the time of Christ, what about those at the tomb after Christ's ressurection???? another question I have is about the bible you use for your quote, look up acts ch.8-v37 read it out of your niv, it aint there. also look up col. ch1-v14 the blood of Christ has been removed, look up 2samuel ch21-v19, it has another man other than david that killed goliath,  along with 17 complete verses in the new testament and more than 147 partial verses like luke ch4-v4 read it and compare to the K.J.V, so be careful where you get what you base your belief's on.....there are many more facts but space won't allow, but I can give them to you.....


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 25, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Look at all the people kneeled down in the hallway worshipping it
> 
> Nobody worships angels.....
> 
> ...



No they didn't.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 25, 2008)

Woodsman69 said:


> No they didn't.



Merry Christmas.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 25, 2008)

Woodsman69 said:


> Appears to have wings and since angels do not have wings it must be some light reflecting off of the windows. Another example of Catholic idol worship.



You would be another example of a ......


----------



## Big10point (Dec 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Could you explain to me the context of the words in blue?



thats pretty clear...  "at that time..." would be the time at which he was speaking of...  i dont need a pope to interpret that one for me...  

and yes people do worship angels...  go into any catholics home and you will find little angels with wings all over the house....  even tho God says "make for yourself NO IDOL..."  Ex 20.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 26, 2008)

Big10point said:


> thats pretty clear...  "at that time..." would be the time at which he was speaking of...  i dont need a pope to interpret that one for me...
> 
> and yes people do worship angels...  go into any catholics home and you will find little angels with wings all over the house....  even tho God says "make for yourself NO IDOL..."  Ex 20.



Were you dropped on your head BMPIQUE?  You sure sound like him.  I don't worship nor have angels flying around my house.  What an idiotic statement.  You really do need guidance on scripture, your interpretations are warped beyond recognition.  

Actually, I don't care who you use to interpret the bible, but the group you are in that meets in a cave is way off.  Keep looking.


----------



## Big10point (Dec 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Were you dropped on your head BMPIQUE?  You sure sound like him.  I don't worship nor have angels flying around my house.  What an idiotic statement.  You really do need guidance on scripture, your interpretations are warped beyond recognition.
> 
> Actually, I don't care who you use to interpret the bible, but the group you are in that meets in a cave is way off.  Keep looking.



i dont know what a bmpigue is but whatever...  i've been called worse.
yes, look in most anyones house you'll find idolatry...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 26, 2008)

Big10point said:


> i dont know what a bmpigue is but whatever...  i've been called worse.
> yes, look in most anyones house you'll find idolatry...



I just have to look at your avatar.  You worship that deer.


----------



## Big10point (Dec 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I just have to look at your avatar.  You worship that deer.



you're just mad because you've never killed a Big10...


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I just have to look at your avatar.  You worship that deer.



Well, he IS on his knees.
And his arms are crossed.

Did he worship it before or after he shot it thru the heart?


----------



## Big10point (Dec 26, 2008)

Ronnie T said:


> Well, he IS on his knees.
> And his arms are crossed.
> 
> Did he worship it before or after he shot it thru the heart?



no worship till after it was shot.... once the deer was down, i startd in with all kids iof pagaan rome teachings, purgatory, etrc.....


----------



## Big7 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ronnie T said:


> Well, he IS on his knees.
> And his arms are crossed.
> 
> Did he worship it before or after he shot it thru the heart?



Yes - and he is a ... too... (look it up)


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Big10point said:


> you're just mad because you've never killed a Big10...



How little you know me.  

I see you kneeling before the beast.


----------



## Big10point (Dec 27, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> How little you know me.
> 
> I see you kneeling before the beast.




Yes, kneeling with a beast (of the field...) but this would be kneeling to THE Beast (of Revelation 17)...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Big10point said:


> Yes, kneeling with a beast (of the field...) but this would be kneeling to THE Beast (of Revelation 17)...



Welcome back bmpique.  Those are the same pics he posted. 

I don't see me in any of those pics though


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 27, 2008)

Like it or not, this is more interesting than whether a bad camera shot turned out to capture the image of an angel.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ronnie T said:


> Like it or not, this is more interesting than whether a bad camera shot turned out to capture the image of an angel.



Not really.  Just the same old ignorance from cross burning idiots who have a warped sense of reality.  No worse than a pic of a Protestant handling snakes and drawing assumptions from that.


----------



## Big10point (Dec 27, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Welcome back bmpique.  Those are the same pics he posted.
> 
> I don't see me in any of those pics though



whoever bmpigue was, he must have been a Bible Christian...


----------



## Big10point (Dec 27, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Not really.  Just the same old ignorance from cross burning idiots who have a warped sense of reality.  No worse than a pic of a Protestant handling snakes and drawing assumptions from that.



I didnt know that i burned crosses...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Big10point said:


> whoever bmpigue was, he must have been a Bible Christian...



I said "bmpiQue" not "bmpiGue," but the later works.  So did you mask your IP or just sign on from a different machine?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Big10point said:


> I didnt know that i burned crosses...



Never said YOU did.  I made a generalization as you did.


----------



## Big10point (Dec 27, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I said "bmpiQue" not "bmpiGue," but the later works.  So did you mask your IP or just sign on from a different machine?



not bmpigue...  or whoever you said.  signed on from the same machine i have had...


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 27, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Not really.  Just the same old ignorance from cross burning idiots who have a warped sense of reality.  No worse than a pic of a Protestant handling snakes and drawing assumptions from that.




Listen my Christian brother,
Based on your above trash talk, I believe you need to get your Christian ideals in check and stop talking trash.  You are usually the first to point out bitterness in someone elses but are seldom able to see the acid that can spew from your own mouth.
Just my thoughts...... And I don't handle snakes


----------



## Big10point (Dec 27, 2008)

Gatorb said:


> I'm not catholic (not that it matters in this discussion, though you seem to think you have it all figured out) but what in that scripture points you in the direction that there couldnt be an angel after the time of Christ. All that passage is doing is warning us to not fall for false Christs' or false prophets. it doesnt say, "there will be no angels......"



i have nothing figured out....  except knowing that following Christ is THE most important thing in the world... here are couple of sites that i think offers some good info on lying signs and wonders...

http://www.goodnewsarticles.com/Jan05-8.htm

2 Thessalonians 2:9-15

"Even him, whose coming is after the working of Satan with all power and signs and lying wonders, And with all deceivableness of unrighteousness in them that perish; because they received not the love of the truth, that they might be saved.
And for this cause God shall send them strong delusion, that they should believe a lie:
That they all might be Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- who believed not the truth, but had pleasure in unrighteousness. But we are bound to give thanks alway to God for you, brethren beloved of the Lord, because God hath from the beginning chosen you to salvation through sanctification of the Spirit and belief of the truth:
Whereunto he called you by our gospel, to the obtaining of the glory of our Lord Jesus Christ. Therefore, brethren, stand fast, and hold 

http://www.midcry.org/ls&w17.htm
http://www.bible.com/bibleanswers_result.php?id=138


----------



## Big10point (Dec 27, 2008)

Ronnie T said:


> Listen my Christian brother,
> Based on your above trash talk, I believe you need to get your Christian ideals in check and stop talking trash.  You are usually the first to point out bitterness in someone elses but are seldom able to see the acid that can spew from your own mouth.
> Just my thoughts...... And I don't handle snakes



RT,
i've known dawg 2 weeks now....  and i can tell you that he is never wrong and his church is never wrong... anyone here that disagrees with him or his church, then he is quick to point out their so-called errors and then bash them and their beliefs.  Truth is not important to him, just being right and his pope always being right....  if anyone mentions something against his beloved Church, he freaks out... I pray that his love for Christ is far greater than that his love for the Church...  b/c THE Church cannot save anyone from hellll...  Jesus is clear in the Bible that we are to love Him far greater than our own familes and also the congegration that we fellowship with...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Big10point said:


> RT,
> i've known dawg 2 weeks now....  and i can tell you that he is never wrong and his church is never wrong... anyone here that disagrees with him or his church, then he is quick to point out their so-called errors and then bash them and their beliefs.  Truth is not important to him, just being right and his pope always being right....  if anyone mentions something against his beloved Church, he freaks out... I pray that his love for Christ is far greater than that his love for the Church...  b/c THE Church cannot save anyone from hellll...  Jesus is clear in the Bible that we are to love Him far greater than our own familes and also the congegration that we fellowship with...



All I put up was an alleged picture of an "angel" and then you went off on a tangent


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ronnie T said:


> Listen my Christian brother,
> Based on your above trash talk, I believe you need to get your Christian ideals in check and stop talking trash.  You are usually the first to point out bitterness in someone elses but are seldom able to see the acid that can spew from your own mouth.
> Just my thoughts...... And I don't handle snakes



You missed the point.  I could draw rabid conclusions as he does based on isolated incidences.  I do not however, suscribe to that type of philosophy like big10 pointer does.  THAT is the point I was trying to make.


----------



## DYI hunting (Dec 28, 2008)

Maybe an angel, maybe a sign for God to reassure the mother after so much turmoil with the child's health.   I have seen signs that cannot be just brushed away as coincidences, so who am I to disagree with a what a mother in agony interpreted as an angel.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Big10point said:


> i have nothing figured out....  except knowing that following Christ is THE most important thing in the world... here are couple of sites that i think offers some good info on lying signs and wonders...
> 
> http://www.bible.com/bibleanswers_result.php?id=138



Well based on what this says from your link: 

_"Here are some questions we need to ask when proving things. Does the sign, miracle or wonder line up with the Word of God? Is God receiving the glory for this miracle or is a man or woman being exalted? Can you picture Christ performing this miracle? Does the miracle draw attention to Christ or to the man performing the miracle? Does this wonder cause you love and worship God more? What is the purpose for this miracle? The Lord does not perform miracles just to exhibit His power to men. He does them for specific purposes and reasons."_

I would say if the girl was healed as they said, then it was a miracle from God.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 14, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Appears to have wings and since angels do not have wings it must be some light reflecting off of the windows. Another example of Catholic idol worship.



Another example of an (.....) spewing filth. 

Five letters... Starts with "I"


----------



## fivesolas (Jan 14, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Were you dropped on your head BMPIQUE?  You sure sound like him.  I don't worship nor have angels flying around my house.  What an idiotic statement.  You really do need guidance on scripture, your interpretations are warped beyond recognition.
> 
> Actually, I don't care who you use to interpret the bible, but the group you are in that meets in a cave is way off.  Keep looking.



These guys met in caves... "...they wandered in deserts, and in mountains, and in dens and caves of the earth." Heb 11:38


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow...I just caught up on this thread and all I can say is wow.

Can this one just go to the 2nd page?


----------



## earl (Jan 14, 2009)

If you believe in every thing that is told in the bible how can you not believe in angels ? In modern day life they seem to be a common accurance. The only bad angel I have heard of is the one that fell from grace. Big10 ,help me out . I see tour reference to false gods and prophets but no angels. 
As an aside , were you abused by catholics ?


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 14, 2009)

There is a heirarchy of angels,the four creatures with wing's surrounding the Throne of GOD in constant praise and worship.The Cheribum,who have wing's 4 as a matter of fact.The Seraphim who have 6 wing's.Angels who are spirit.Arch-angel's,Michael,Gabriel,and Lucifer the only ones named,and  Lucifer fell and became satan,along with 1/3 of the angels from Heaven.There are four angels bound in the river euphrates,does that mean you can scuba dive and see them?
No.
THE LORD SAY's in HIS Word(paraphrase)"You never know when you are entertaining angels unaware".No one should think they have the authority to speak for GOD,and what HE is going to do,especially in the life of a child.I don't believe people would receive,peace and faith in GOD,from an act of satan.It may have been a reflection,but GOD can use anything HE want's to bring about HIS Will.Angels are around us all of the time,as are demon's.


----------



## CAL (Jan 14, 2009)

Well,keep on with all of your judging and disbelief.I tell you I know what I was told and saw and will wager that mtnwoman knows too.I have also experienced a presence at the body of my departed Dad.Jesus said,I will never leave you.In my absence I will send the comforter who is the holy spirit.Oh you of so little faith how sorry I feel for you.


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 14, 2009)

CAL said:


> Well,keep on with all of your judging and disbelief.I tell you I know what I was told and saw and will wager that mtnwoman knows too.I have also experienced a presence at the body of my departed Dad.Jesus said,I will never leave you.In my absence I will send the comforter who is the holy spirit.Oh you of so little faith how sorry I feel for you.



I believe you brother,as I said in my post above.We have angels around us all of the time,seen and unseen.We just aren't aware most of the time when we do see them.In the case of the picture,I know there was a miracle.Thats for sure.


----------



## footjunior (Jan 14, 2009)

I didn't read all of the Christian vs Christian stuff, but isn't this just a reflection from light coming in the window?


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 14, 2009)

Reflecting off of what?
Right place,right time.Whatever you want to believe,you can't argue the end result.


----------



## earl (Jan 14, 2009)

I may have missed it but could you go back and hilight the angel part in that incredible example of ''if you cant dazzle them with brilliance ,baffle them with...... What I sifted out was; its there but if you look for it turns into sin.


----------



## earl (Jan 14, 2009)

On the aside ....No I dont feel better. I am sorry that happened to you. It does go a long way in explaining the anger. In my life I found it best to forgive,forget , and move on with things like that. I hope you find some peace.


----------



## Big10point (Jan 15, 2009)

Big7 said:


> Another example of an (.....) spewing filth.
> 
> Five letters... Starts with "I"



there's no better example of spewing filth than by calling someone else in "idiot"... especially when that "idiot" is a Christian who knows their Bible...

what was that comment you recently made about getting rid of the "bad apples"... ? calling a brother in Christ, an "idiot", because they know their Bible, would have to include you in that list of "bad apples"...


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 15, 2009)

Big10point said:


> there's no better example of spewing filth than by calling someone else in "idiot"... especially when that "idiot" is a Christian who knows their Bible...



I would have to agree, calling any believer (or Unbelievers for that matter) a nasty name is uncalled for.

We may not all agree on things, but personal attacks are non productive for the kingdom of God.

How bout a five letter word that starts with C
_ _ _ _ _ of God.


----------



## earl (Jan 15, 2009)

*angel*


How about a 5 letter word that starts with A


----------



## pigpen1 (Jan 15, 2009)

earl said:


> How about a 5 letter word that starts with A



 Can I buy a vowel??


----------

